# Do benzos dissolve faster under the tongue?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried this today with Clonazepam. I was panicking just before a seminar, so I dissolved 2 tablets under my tongue. They seemed to take effect almost immediately. Are there any dangers with this method?Also, I have heard that drinking grapefruit juice increases the effect of benzos. Is this true?


----------

